# Control of Dallisgrass in Coastal Bermuda



## Beststash (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not sure this is the correct place to ask but here goes..

Over the last 4-5 years I have been getting more and more Dallisgrass in my Coastal Bermuda hay patch. I have used 912 Herbicide (MSMA) to kill sandburs, and dallisgrass but according to the label it is not approved for grazing or hay because of the high levels of arsenic. 

Does anyone know what will effectively control dallisgrass in bermuda - I know I can kill everything with roundup but I was hoping to find something that I could use as part of my pasture management practices. 

I did call the county agent today and he was going to try and find out but I thought that maybe someone here had some firsthand experience.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I'm not sure it is safe but you might try pre-emergent herbicides to control spreading of both the sandburs and dallisgrass from the seeds.

You can safely use roundup on your field BEFORE the coastal breaks dormancy to kill the dallisgrass. This assumes the Dallisgrass breaks dormancy BEFORE the warm season bermuda does. I'm not sure if it does though.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How many acres? We had it in the yard, and hubby spent a couple of years digging out each clump with a mattock. Yard is now dallis grass free! :nerd:


----------



## Beststash (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the replies folks - I talked to the County Agent today and he told me that at this time there is nothing labeled for grazing/hay that will control the Dallisgrass in a Bermuda hay field. He did mention that "Plateau" says that it will "suppress" dallisgrass but they had done a field trial and it just burned it back and it came back from the roots and seeds. I am tempted to us the 912 although it is not recommended for grazing/hay but I am going to control myself until I find out more information. 

My haypatch is 25 acres and I actually made money this year on hay - I usually just try and breakeven. 

Also my USDA Field Service Agent says to stay tuned - they expect some grant money this year in extreme drought areas from the Gov. I expect there will be a line waiting for any relief around here. Of course, this government relief is consider acceptable unlike most other forms of government relief. 

Peace


----------

